# i need to find a squat house in toronto



## jeffyDee (Sep 22, 2012)

literally im out of all options i tryed the appartment thing again but room mates are fucking unbearable and i just want out so hit me up with some info i need a place to live for winter


----------



## Shoom (Oct 4, 2012)

go ask alice...


----------



## Albert John (Oct 8, 2012)

You can contact real estate agent to help you out to get a new place. They will provide you with the desired home where you can have a peaceful time ahead.

vente appartement marly le roi


----------



## zuke (Oct 2, 2013)

jeffyDee said:


> literally im out of all options i tryed the appartment thing again but room mates are fucking unbearable and i just want out so hit me up with some info i need a place to live for winter


Albert John might just be just being funny, or there could be a good point in what they say. Most things listed with realtors are probably vacant. If they have been on the market a long time, then you're good to go.


----------

